

NASA to send 3D Google smartphones for robots to space station - rpm4321
http://news.yahoo.com/nasa-send-3d-google-smartphones-robots-space-station-140925254--finance.html

======
vientspam
... to teach nodejs for dinosaurs.

This title has a buzzword for pretty much everyone who ever clicked on
anything on HN.

